

A Clinton Story Fraught with Inaccuracies: How It Happened and What Next? - davidf18
http://publiceditor.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/07/27/a-clinton-story-fraught-with-inaccuracies-how-it-happened-and-what-next/?_r=0

======
visarga
I think almost anyone's email box, if studied attentively, might lead to
embarrassing or even illegal revelations. Basically, self censure will be the
name of the game. Nobody has privacy any more.

